# Sql Abfragen



## Moritz1234 (9. Jul 2020)

Hallo, ich habe hier ein Schema und mache die ganz Zeit Abfragen (in Oracel sql) so gut ich kann, zum üben. Jedoch hab ich zwei Abfragen die ich nicht hinbekomme, die lauten:

1. Gebe (alle direkten und indirekten) Vorgesetzten von Abel aus.
2. Gebe (alle direkten und indirekten) Untergebenen von Mueller aus.

Das ist oder soll glaube ich eine "rekursiver" Abfrage kein, kann mir jemand vielleicht helfen wie ich diese Abfragen in Sql formulieren kann?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (9. Jul 2020)

Recursive queries


----------

